# why did everyone pick their username?



## unconditional

i think i seen this thread somewhere else so i;m stealing it because it's dead here!! :haha:
so why'd ya'll pick your username?
i picked mine because i'll always have unconditional love for my oh and little girl:thumbup:


----------



## divershona

im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now


----------



## unconditional

divershona said:


> im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now

i've ALWAYS wanted to go scuba diving!!!


----------



## emmylou92

My name is Emma Louise and I was born in 1992


----------



## divershona

unconditional said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now
> 
> i've ALWAYS wanted to go scuba diving!!!Click to expand...

i love it and its amazing!!!!!! plus my dad is an instructor so its an added benefit :haha:


----------



## unconditional

divershona said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now
> 
> i've ALWAYS wanted to go scuba diving!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love it and its amazing!!!!!! plus my dad is an instructor so its an added benefit :haha:Click to expand...

so awesome! did you scuba dive anywhere exciting?? my brother lived on the Caymen Islands, and he scuba dived there, he said it was amazing


----------



## emmylou92

my uncle used to be an instructor :) he has done it all over the world...he made videos of every dive and asked he if i wanted to see. i think it would be nice in real like but boaring watching it on tv lol


----------



## unconditional

emmylou92 said:


> my uncle used to be an instructor :) he has done it all over the world...he made videos of every dive and asked he if i wanted to see. i think it would be nice in real like but boaring watching it on tv lol

i kind of like watching it on tv. the creatures and such that you don't normally see - kind of neat..


----------



## Strawberrymum

Everything else I Wanted was taken lol so I went with what I thort no one else would but still kinda nice


----------



## divershona

unconditional said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now
> 
> i've ALWAYS wanted to go scuba diving!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love it and its amazing!!!!!! plus my dad is an instructor so its an added benefit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> so awesome! did you scuba dive anywhere exciting?? my brother lived on the Caymen Islands, and he scuba dived there, he said it was amazingClick to expand...

i've dived in ireland, england, scotland, malta +gozo, and bonaire .... no where too exciting really :)


----------



## we can't wait

I chose mine because I couldn't wait for LO to get here... 
Now I don't like my username though-- it's irritating for people on here to have to refer to me as 'we cant wait' instead of just 'kelly.'


----------



## unconditional

divershona said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> im a scuba-diver and my name is shona lol ... had it for years now
> 
> i've ALWAYS wanted to go scuba diving!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i love it and its amazing!!!!!! plus my dad is an instructor so its an added benefit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> so awesome! did you scuba dive anywhere exciting?? my brother lived on the Caymen Islands, and he scuba dived there, he said it was amazingClick to expand...
> 
> i've dived in ireland, england, scotland, malta +gozo, and bonaire .... no where too exciting really :)Click to expand...

still awesome! aha , i hope i can go one day! on my bucket list for sure ha


----------



## x__sarah

my names sarah, mines pretty boring haha!


----------



## JoJo16

my nickname is jojo and i was 16 when i made my account lol


----------



## Neferet

I was reading a house of night book at the time I signed up. Neferet is a character from them. No personal meaning to me.


----------



## x__amour

This one has no personal meaning to me either. It's just a username I have used before. :flow:


----------



## trgirl308

Mine is a little different. TR is a sport (target rifle) It is shooting outdoors (on a secured range at paper targets) from a distance of 300-1000 yards (300-900m) It is about precision and control, not violence (just wanted to point that out). I am a girl, and 308 is the caliber of rifle we compete with. I have found that no matter what site I go on it is a username that is never taken so I always use it.


----------



## sarah0108

Mine is boring, Sarah (my name) 01 (January) 08(8th) January 8th is my birthday :lol:

SARAH0108- BORING x


----------



## FUB

Couldn't think of one, so pressed random on urban dictionary and it was the first thing to come up.. Hahahah :blush:


----------



## Chrissy7411

My names Chrissy and my son's due date was 7/4/11. :) 

It's pretty boring though. :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

it was hot and i was starting to get a bump :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

My name is Desi and when I made the account I was beyond lost. =P I want to change it but i'm just too lazy.


----------



## vhal_x

Mine's is my boyfriend and I's initials. Vh = me, Al = boyfriend.
Pretty boring, but there you go :haha:
It's become my username for everything though, although I don't mind it on here, I want it changed on my other forums as other forums I go on aren't about babies or anything predominantly girly, and I just look like a bit of a twit. Or someone foreign with the name vhal :S :haha: xx


----------



## holly2234

My names Holly and i just put 2234 because it 1234 is always taken!


----------



## 112110

It wouldn't let me use Brayden's name in mine and I was starting to get really pissed :coffee: so I just used 112110, he was born November 21, 2010.


----------



## x__amour

Huh? Why Lyz? :shrug:


----------



## 112110

It kept telling me I was using too much personal info or something with EVERYthing I tried. :trouble:


----------



## Lucy22

My name is Lucy and I'm 22..How boring :coffee:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> It kept telling me I was using too much personal info or something with EVERYthing I tried. :trouble:

Whaaa? There's tons of Blahblah'sMommy around here! :shrug:


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> It kept telling me I was using too much personal info or something with EVERYthing I tried. :trouble:
> 
> Whaaa? There's tons of Blahblah'sMommy around here! :shrug:Click to expand...

I know! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Lauraxamy

My name with an x in the middle because I'm not very imaginative :lol:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Because I am Kaceys mummy :lol: I had know idea what else to use... x


----------



## xCookieDough

*I loveeeeeeee cookie dough.
Easy lol
___XO*


----------



## bumpy_j

cos I was bumpy at the time


----------



## amygwen

Amy is my first name and Gwendoline is my middle name, so amygwen is shortened :D


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm Charlotte and I was due in January! haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

Mine and LO's birthday is July. Birth stone ruby(red), one of the birth flowers is water lily (lily) and red lillies are my favourite. The ~~ just makes it pretty :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

Mine was because at the time i was pregnant with baby no.1 lol


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm an Air Force Wife :D & my favorite number is 7 :flow:


----------



## duckytwins

i was just thinking about this today!! i love hearing about how people got their usernames!

mine is duckytwins because i have twin boys and i LOVE duckies, so their nursery was decorated in duckies (is it bad that it still is and they are 6?!?! we're working on it! lol) :blush:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i picked cabbagebaby because my ex called me it once i dont know why lool


----------



## unconditional

^ lol!


----------



## Bexxx

My name is Rebekah and I get called Bex for short, I just added on x's 'cause I'm cool :coolio:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I've always kinda used this before i guess, i tried a few like mummytobe ect it wouldnt let me lol! obviously it would be gone..

But when i was younger we all used to think we was bad asses and had our 'nicknames' in our groups

i was emzii! LOL dont ask its gay now.. my best friend was Bexii :| 

So oneday we was like 12 we made some gay thing Emzii Boo + Bexii Woo we wrote it on our school books.. and i kinda guess i thought it would be only thing it would let me use.. sorry turned into a pointless story their :thumbsup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Cause there was maybe a baby


----------



## ONoez2010

Mine was supposed to be 'OhNoez' but I messed up and skipped the H :haha: 
Anyway if you plug it in into your phone the letters stand for 646639 which are the first six digits of my cellphone and 2010 is the year Michael was born :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mine was PreggoEggo when i was pregnant now its QuintinsMommy


----------



## Burchy314

My last name is Burcham and some of my friends use to call me Burchy and my brother was/still is Burch. 

So yeah Burchy and honestly I have NO idea where the 314 came from because it means nothing to me hahaha. I have always wanted to change my user name since I use that for everything, but I can never think of anything good.


----------



## _ck

Just my initials, nothing too exciting!


----------



## airbear

Mine is my childhood nickname (my name is Ariel) my mom called me, then my whole family called me it too. It was mostly only used during elementary school but every once in a while when I see my cousin's I haven't seen in a while they'll call me it. Now my mom call's me Smelly Cat (like from Friends) and she doesn't even know why she started calling me that! I'd rather something other than airbear but I can't think of anything.


----------



## Srrme

I used the first letter of my animal's names - Sedo, Rosco, Ringo, Max, Eclipse. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> I used the first letter of my animal's names - Sedo, Rosco, Ringo, Max, Eclipse. :haha:

I've always wondered about your username, lol! Love your new avatar of Elias, btw! So cute! :D


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I used the first letter of my animal's names - Sedo, Rosco, Ringo, Max, Eclipse. :haha:
> 
> I've always wondered about your username, lol! Love your new avatar of Elias, btw! So cute! :DClick to expand...

Haha. It's not even a word, so I can see that. :haha: I used to use it on an animal forum, but I always forget when I have multiple user names, so I just started using it everywhere. :blush:

Thanks! I took it on the 16th. :flower: I was trying to take some of him sitting up (I got a few!) but he wanted to keep diving forward and being silly, haha.


----------



## rileybaby

Mines Rileybaby, because my son is riley and he's a baby.. aha


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Mines EllaAndLyla... Suppose its probably the most obvious one! Lucky I actually called her Lyla then because I had this username all through pregnancy! I want to change it though because I dont want any of my friends/family/people who know me to see my posts. Hense the avatar of a rabbit lol!! x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Actually... how do you change it?! i cant find a way to do it :( xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Marzipan_girl or Marzipan70 or Marzipanangel has been my username for ANYTHING i've signed up for since I first got the internet at 9 years old. Mainly because I have an absolute obsession with Marzipan! My fave food ever. Still is :D


----------



## fantastica

Mine's rubbish...it used to be a joke between me and a friend 'la fantastica rana' which means the fantastic frog, but i just shortened it because I didn't think i'd be here long and now I hate it haha. X


----------



## Burchy314

EllaAndLyla said:


> Actually... how do you change it?! i cant find a way to do it :( xx

You have to message the admins and ask them to change it, they dont always allow it though.


----------



## lauram_92

My name is Laura, my last name begins with M and I was born in 1992..

I kinda want to change it as well, just cause it is so obvious it is me..


----------



## pinkribbon

I have a tattoo of a pink ribbon... well, bow. :haha:


----------



## Cassie_x

Mine is my nickname (cos really, I'm called Cassandra but I hate that!) Don't know why I have the '_x' really, it's just something I have on a lot of my usernames!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Middle names Elizabeth and my dad always called me lizard breath. And jaymees middle name is Elizabeth so seemed fitting. Plus figured no one had it


----------



## Thaynes

My first name begins with a t (Traci) and my last name is Haynes. Mines boring too


----------



## MillyBert

Mine is a combo of mine and my OH nickname (Im Milly and hes Milbert) its a rude joke between us. xx


----------

